# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  نمایش ارور در زمان شروع اجرای برنامه

## sobhan1990

سلام

من تازه برنامه نویسی اندروید در دلفی رو شروع کردم و امیدوارم با کمک دوستان بتونم ادامه بدم.

یک پروژه اندروید که فقط دارای یک لیبل هست را اجرا کردم. ایمولاتور اجرا میشه و برنامه هم روی ایمولاتور نصب میشه ولی وقتی که اجرا میشه برا چند ثانیه صفحه نمایش ایمولاتور سیاه میشه و بعدش برنامه ارور میده و خارج میشه.

متن ارور:
unfortunately, project1 has stopted

برنامه رو از توی ایمولاتور حذف و دوباره راه اندازی هم کردم ولی درست نشده. دوستانی که با دلفی برای اندروید مینویسن میدونن مشکل کجاست؟

----------


## nice boy

سلام
البته من از Device استفاده می کنم نه از ایمولاتور. چون خیلی کنده. ولی چندتا نکته در استفاده از ایمولاتور هست که باید در نظر بگیرید
1- میزان حافظه RAM و SD رو درست تنظیم کنید مثلا اگر این حافظه رو خیلی کم بدید خب برنامه شما نمی تونه لود بشه مخصوصا برنامه های نوشته شده با دلفی که حافظه زیادی می گیرن
اگر هم این حافظه رو زیاد بدین ویندوز خودتون حافظه کم میاره و باعث ایجاد اختلال میشه
2-اشتباهی که من دیدم اکثر دوستان مرتکب میشن اینه که به ورژن API توجه نمی کنن شما وقتی داری ایمولاتور رو تنظیم می کنی ورژن API رو بهش می دی و وقتی هم که در دلفی داری پلتفرم رو روی اندروید میزاری باید حواست باشه که SDK رو درست انتخاب کنی و همون ورژنی باشه که برای ایمولاتور تنظیم کردی یا ورژن پایین تر.
این دو مورد رو تست کن احتمالا مشکل باید حل بشه

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

سلام 
این امولاتور ها این قابلیت رو ندارند و کند هستند بهتری روش تست هم این است که روی گوشی ویا تبلت اندرویدی خودتون بریزید.چند نکته برای اجرا این برنامه:
1-اندروید تون بالای4 باشه
2- تواینترنت سرچ کنید که cpu گوشی یا تبلت تون معماریش از نوع arm باشد غیر از این باشد جواب نمی دهد مثل گوشی galaxy tab3-asus fonepad7 :افسرده: 
این ها ضعف دلفی xe5 , xe6 هستند

----------


## delphi77

خب میشه کمک کنید که چطور می توانم از دیوایس استفاده کنم

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

دوستان من هم این مشکل unfortunately, project1 has stopted را هنگام اجرا در دلفی XE 7 دارم ، خروجی را در Device متصل شده می گیرم.

ممنون میشم اساتید راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

با سلام،
برخی از دیوایسها از برنامه های اندرویدی دلفی پشتیبانی نمی کنند که این مسئله بخاطر Instruction Set مربوط به CPU هست. به عبارت دقیقتر Delphi-Android در حال حاضر از معماری های ARMv6 و Intel x86 و MIPS پشتیبانی نمی کند. در نسخه های جدید دلفی(از XE6 به بعد) با اضافه کردن چند پکیج به Deployment Manager میتونید متوجه بشید که برنامه شما از دیوایس مربوطه پشتیبانی میکنه یا نه. این پکیج ها رو میتونید در عکس زیر ببینید.

منبع:
http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt...%2BBuilder_XE6

موفق باشید...

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> با سلام،
> برخی از دیوایسها از برنامه های اندرویدی دلفی پشتیبانی نمی کنند که این مسئله بخاطر Instruction Set مربوط به CPU هست. به عبارت دقیقتر Delphi-Android در حال حاضر از معماری های ARMv6 و Intel x86 و MIPS پشتیبانی نمی کند. در نسخه های جدید دلفی(از XE6 به بعد) با اضافه کردن چند پکیج به Deployment Manager میتونید متوجه بشید که برنامه شما از دیوایس مربوطه پشتیبانی میکنه یا نه. این پکیج ها رو میتونید در عکس زیر ببینید.
> 
> منبع:
> http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt...%2BBuilder_XE6
> 
> موفق باشید...


سلام

خیلی ممنون

اتفاقا Device متصل شده دارای پردازنده Intel هست ، پس با این حساب راهی وجود نداره که بشه برنامه ای نوشت که در تمام پردازنده ها اجرا بشه؟ اگه اینطور باشه پس دلفی اندروید یعنی کشک

در کل ما (من و چندتا از دوستانم) می خواهیم یه پروژه تقریبا بزرگ رو در محیط اندروید پیاده سازی کنیم ، آیا دلفی XE 7 ما را کفایت خواهد داد یا باید بریم سراغ Android Studio ؟ البته محیط Android Studio خیلی برامون غریبه و گنگه  :گریه: 


تشکر

----------


## Mask

نمیخام کسی رو مایوس کنم.
اما اگه قراره درختی رو ببرید و چاقوی میوه خوری شما خاصیت برش داره ، دلیل بر این نمیشه که از اره استفاده نکنید.
این مثال دقیقا مثل مقایسه جاوا و دلفی هست. به نظر من برای نوشتن برنامه های اندروید ، فعلا و در شرایط حاضر خودتون رو الاف دلفی نکنید و با ابزارهای قویتر و بهتر شروع کنید.
ممکنه در اوایل کار سخت باشه، اما به مرور همه چی روتین و راحت میشه.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> اتفاقا Device متصل شده دارای پردازنده Intel هست ، پس با این حساب راهی وجود نداره که بشه برنامه ای نوشت که در تمام پردازنده ها اجرا بشه؟ اگه اینطور باشه پس دلفی اندروید یعنی کشک


در حال حاضر، ساخت برنامه های عمومی با دلفی برای اندروید زیاد گزینه مناسبی نیست و باید منتظر بمونیم تا ببینیم دلفی چه وقت با این معماری ها سازگار میشه. از طرف دیگه FMX هنوز با زبانهای راست به چپ سازگار نیست و تا برطرف شدن این مسائل باید صبر کرد، این که چقدر باید صبر کرد رو خودم هم نمیدونم. در حال حاضر بهتره که برای ساخت برنامه های اندرویدی از Java استفاده کنید.  :متفکر: 



> در کل ما (من و چندتا از دوستانم) می خواهیم یه پروژه تقریبا بزرگ رو در محیط اندروید پیاده سازی کنیم ، آیا دلفی XE 7 ما را کفایت خواهد داد یا باید بریم سراغ Android Studio ؟ البته محیط Android Studio خیلی برامون غریبه و گنگه


متاسفانه، XE7 هم همون مشکلات ذکر شده رو داره. اگر می خواهید از نحو زبان پاسکال برای ساخت برنامه های اندرویدی استفاده کنید بهترین راه حل موجود Oxygene است که خروجی آن بایت کد جاواست و روی هر دیوایسی به خوبی و بدون مشکل اجرا میشه.

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> در حال حاضر، ساخت برنامه های عمومی با دلفی برای اندروید زیاد گزینه مناسبی نیست و باید منتظر بمونیم تا ببینیم دلفی چه وقت با این معماری ها سازگار میشه. از طرف دیگه FMX هنوز با زبانهای راست به چپ سازگار نیست و تا برطرف شدن این مسائل باید صبر کرد، این که چقدر باید صبر کرد رو خودم هم نمیدونم. در حال حاضر بهتره که برای ساخت برنامه های اندرویدی از Java استفاده کنید.


پس بی خیال دلفی 




> متاسفانه، XE7 هم همون مشکلات ذکر شده رو داره. اگر می خواهید از نحو زبان پاسکال برای ساخت برنامه های اندرویدی استفاده کنید بهترین راه حل موجود Oxygene است که خروجی آن بایت کد جاواست و روی هر دیوایسی به خوبی و بدون مشکل اجرا میشه.


Oxygene چه طوره ؟ کامپوننت و ابزارهاش موجوده ، منظور گستردگی کامپوننت هاش هست.
کلا باهاش به مشکل برنخواهیم خورد؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> Oxygene چه طوره ؟ کامپوننت و ابزارهاش موجوده ، منظور گستردگی کامپوننت هاش هست.
> کلا باهاش به مشکل برنخواهیم خورد؟


میتونید از کتابخانه های جاوا توش استفاده کنید. دقیقاً همون قابلیتهای جاوا رو بهتون میده ولی با سینتکس پاسکال. پروژه های مختلفی با Oxygene برای اندروید ساخته شده و میشه. چند نمونه در سایت Brian Long وجود داره و حتی نحوه استفاده از sample های جاوا با Oxygene هم توضیح داده شده. Oxygene واقعاً در این خصوص قویه.
این صفحه رو ببین:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xXG2GPfmow

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

مرسی 

آقا دوستانم نظرشون هست که xamarin هم خوبه من فقط می خوام بدونم در مقابل Oxygene قویتره ، جدایی از بحث کدنویسی پاسکال در Oxygene .

الآن دوراهی موندیم :متفکر: 

راستی من در آدرس  Brian Long نمونه Oxygene پیدا نکردم.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> آقا دوستانم نظرشون هست که xamarin هم خوبه من فقط می خوام بدونم در مقابل
> Oxygene قویتره ، جدایی از بحث کدنویسی پاسکال در Oxygene .


در مورد xamarin اطلاعات زیادی ندارم.



> راستی من در آدرس Brian Long نمونه Oxygene پیدا نکردم.


اگه به آدرس زیر بری تا دلت بخواد آموزش Oxygene داره:
http://blog.blong.com/

----------

